# addicted to lures - way_too_many



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

If you think you have a problem, hopefully this thread will make you feel better. If you think your problem makes my problem look like a molehill compared to a mountain, spread out that stash of yours (full of no longer available brands, models, colors, U.S.A. Made Bandits, Finland made Rapalas, etc, etc, etc), snap some pics and post them here.


Call this the "yes, he who does die with the most lures does indeed win" picture thread.

Im off to the basement.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh and if you think Im crazy, there are some total Rapala freaks out there, with collections worth well into the 6-figures.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Box 1.....I wonder what it looks like, it has been a while since I have had (as my brother and I used to call it, "taaaaaaaaackle box time" exclaimed loudly and with enthusiasm usually after a long dreary winter and emphasizing the aaaaaaaa with a Southern kind of accent)....


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

someone did not pack it properly. hmmm...


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

if you are ever wondering about the differences in action or catching effectiveness of a Megabass Prop Darter 80 made in 2001 versus a Brite Strike 1/3 oz made in Wall Lake Iowa probably about 15 years earlier, just let me know. I think Mr. Ito owes Dry Dock Tackle Corp a letter of apology for stealing their design and a letter of appreciation for how successful it is.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I like spoons and custom cranks made by OGF's Whittler, and B'Freeze minnows too. I really like the Little Cleo in the lower right. I've got another and it works great when the flows are up. Plus the older Cleos have the hottie on the back.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Certain lures are just fun to fish. A couple Lucky Craft goldfish...so far I haven't caught anything big on them though...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

JamesT said:


> someone did not pack it properly. hmmm...


Dude......


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

hey now, sometimes it happens....I'll have to try again... I actually think the bottom is packed nicely but at some point about midway up I got tired of trying to fit all the different sized boxes together. And Lucky Craft never used really good glue on their packaging so I've got a bunch of loose lucky crafts.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

in case you didn't know, the best commercially available lures are made right here in O-H-I-O.

A small sampling of my A.C.'s...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

JamesT said:


> in case you didn't know, the best commercially available lures are made right here in O-H-I-O.
> 
> A small sampling of my A.C.'s...


My uncle used to abuse me with an A.C. shiner in silver/chartreuse in the strip pits. What's that small "crankbait" looking one? Kinda like the looks of that...


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

That small one is a model 200. Ive yet to fish a model 200 though. I own all the balsa models of a.c. Shiners but not a lot of the cedar models (the small cedar models can be cast quite far though).

What is quite cool (I think at least, someone who works in quality control may disagree) is how much variation there can be between two of the same model bait. Somewhere in my tackleboxes Ive got a super skinny 375 as well as a "chubster" 375. I know (and own) their "chubbier" 300C model exists, so 
I think someone must have been toying around on the lathe that day making a "375C" model (i thick the C stands for chubby).

Anyways, the A.C. Shiners rule. i see Rapala has finally come out with a beeifier floater (granted theyve always made the saltwater magnum) that looks like it can cast far (unlike their original floaters and failed "long cast minnow" with the lips that break off). My favorite cranks to make are what I like to call "beefcake a.c. Shiner clones". Its like this analogy lol.

Original Floating Rapalas:Balsa A.C. Shiners

as

Balsa A.C. Shiners:Beefcake shiner clones.

There is NO such thing as a balsa shiner that is on too many steroids. As Cartman on Southpark once said "I want my beefcake!".

What Rapala needs to do is bring back the husky 13 model to the U.S. And then come out with husky 3, husky 5, husky 7, husky 9, husky 11 (please do not put 3 hooks on this and while you are at it dump the third hook on the F11, reposition the front hook hanger back a tad and slightly upsize the two hooks) and husky 18 model. While their new "longer casting balsa minnow" looks like a nice shape, design, and will cast far, it also looks like it is made of plastic, not balsa (it has some balsa in the middle, but the bait does not look like a balsa bait after they give it their "latest greatest" finish. My hunch says that people who use this lure say it fishes more like a plastic crank than a balsa crank (comments?) bc it "looks" (im wondering what percentage of the volume of the body is balsa) significantly less bouyant than their original. Id be curious what a cross-section on one looks like. But yeah nothing beats an A.C. (Except my custom beefcake a.c. Shiner clones of course)

Give me foiled balsa or give me death.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

So do AC's floaters cast a substantial difference further then a #11 Original Floating Rapala? Original Floaters (Rapalas) can be deadly in the Summer, especially if the water is super low. That said I never use them because I can only cast them like 5ft (on a good day) if there is the slightest bit of wind forget it.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

The fine line between "Balsa minnows being balsa minnows" and casting distance is exactly that, a fine line. The AC450 is closest in size to a Rapala floater 11 (2.54 cm/in X 4.50 in=11.43 cm) and while it does cast noticeably farther, it still is hardly a long-distance caster. You need light line and longer rods to cast both the furthest. That is why I decided to make my "beefcake ac shiner clones". They weigh more and are beefier, yet they still have a nice bouyant and snappy crisp action, flavored with hints of blueberry. The pic is of a "beefcake ac450 clone" .


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

So you wont be alone, I went to Fishermans Warehouse and bought whole bunch of lures. New reel as well. (for the wife, of course) The one lure I am really interested in was made here in ohiya. (www.smacktackle.com) Kind of like a Vibe. They call it a flitter bait.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Dovans said:


> So you wont be alone, I went to Fishermans Warehouse and bought whole bunch of lures. New reel as well. (for the wife, of course) The one lure I am really interested in was made here in ohiya. (www.smacktackle.com) Kind of like a Vibe. They call it a flitter bait.


I remember those flitterbaits, they look real nice, remind me of a salmo chubby darter which is a great lure. And thanks for making me feel better, I just bought a bunch of lures (mostly the "Luck E Strike Rick Clunn that look just like Lucky Craft for $3.50)bc they were on clearance (how many times have you done that?).

I am having fun with my lures lol.

Some balsa minnows to compare.

Upper left is a Rapala countdown(old perch color). Rap should just make floaters with the body of their CDs...

There is a AC300C (chubby, perch, orange belly) below a Rapala 7 (and a 9 above it) and an AC200 above a Rap5cm floater. Then some Rapala Husky 13s on the right, an original Chartreuse Floating 13 and some AC550s for comparison. Lower right is a Rap 18 in fatheadminnow color...

Although I probably come off as a Rapala hater, I really really like some of their stuff (like the husky13s, among many others). Bonus points to anyone who can name the "Beefcake" Rapala in the Upper Right. I purchased it at Kmart in 1992 and haven't seen one since. The box was my first lure making table lol.


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I've got a jointed one of those does yours say rapala floating







Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

That is a jointed J-13 and it is very similar in swimming depth (same lip) and action. I believe mine is a Magnum Floating 11. I think they stopped making the size 11 floating magnum for a while but it looks like they brought it back. No foil options though, shame on you Rapala. Cheaper to shrink wrap on a "paintjob" I suppose.

http://rapalaworld.com/products/floating-magnum


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

The one I have says rapala floating made in Finland on the bill

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I have this one too says rapala magnum Finland on the bill








Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

And this guy metal lip marked sinking magnum cd 18 mag also marked Finland on the bill it's a little beat up







Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Good you got some of the older "made in Finland" rapalas, most are not these days. Ive only fished the countdown magnum in size 9 I think(maybe 7). Not the best lure for the shallower flows I fish and as I recall, not a whole lot of action (wiggle/wobble)in that smaller size.


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Honestly I have hundreds of cranks and I very rarely use any of them not even sure why I have them all

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Dovans said:


> So you wont be alone, I went to Fishermans Warehouse and bought whole bunch of lures. New reel as well. (for the wife, of course) The one lure I am really interested in was made here in ohiya. (www.smacktackle.com) Kind of like a Vibe. They call it a flitter bait.


I'm not sure how far it would be for you, but the Piedmont lake marina carries smack tackle baits. I bought a couple of their lipped crankbaits last fall, but haven't really put much time on them yet. They look like they'd flop right out of your tackle box!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=272948

There you go JamesT. Thinking of going myself.


----------

